# Vintage Rodenstock tiefenbildner imagon lens



## mike2014 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all , found this lens the other day , just wondering exactly its rarity, value etc.. cant find much about it online in searches, hoping someone can chime in here with some  info on it thanks mike


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice piece....but how is the glass..? Fogged, cracked, .....I think it's for a medium format camera....?
Some info.....The Imagon lens, a history with photographs, Dr. Alfons Schultz


----------

